# Samsung Galaxy Tab 2?



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Does anyone have this yet? I'm thinking of getting it but I'd like to know if there is plans for a rooting procedure before I buy it.


----------



## djsturm (Jan 16, 2012)

Alot of people are waiting *myself included*. im more interested in finding out if the dock pin config will be the same so i can utilize my docks... Be patient...


----------



## termleech (Nov 15, 2011)

The dock connection is the same as the Tab 10.1 and the Tab 8.9. I have an 8.9 and tab 2 7.0 and can confirm they are the same connection.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you think there will be a root procedure made for it?

Why I ask is that $250 price for it on Amazon.com is very tempting. I seriously want to push that "Buy It!" button but not being sure that I can root it is a real let down.


----------



## termleech (Nov 15, 2011)

I assume there will be. Myself and another member of the galaxian soup team are trying to see if we can get root. I will report back once I've had a chance to sit down and give it a try.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

